# Stihl MS200T: What's So Special About It?



## Conquistador3 (Mar 28, 2016)

I was taking my biweekly look at various local classifieds in search of chainsaws and I could not but be taken aback by how insanely expensive MS200T's still are.
A saw in apparently great shape is a "non negotiable" €650 while a non-runner (apparently straight-gassed) will set you back at around €400. 

Now, I know the 200T is a great saw, one of the best top handle ever made, but a brand new MS201T is €840 MSRP, meaning any Stihl dealer will let it go for €800 with your choice of bar and a spare chain thrown in for good measure. Were I on the market for a brand new top handle saw, it would be a no-brainer. Yes, I would probably get an Echo or a Zenoah. 

Is the 201T such a dud that the old model is still the best buy? Or does the 200T have such a legendary status that owners feel they must ask a hefty premium for it?


----------



## jr27236 (Mar 28, 2016)

This is a good queation, always wondered the same. They hold there value for a reason I can't explain myself, looking forward to the pros input


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 28, 2016)

When the 201 first came out it really was that much of a dud. It quickly earned a very poor reputation. That's why the price is/was so inflated on 200s.

However, with only a few minor mods, the 201 could be easily made to out perform the 200. Now, even new 201s run very well, although they still really benefit from those same mods.

Bottom line, a 200 should not be worth that kind of money, and only is to those that don't know how to bring a 201 up to its potential.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 28, 2016)

It is not like the stock market where available data is actual transactions.

Perhaps the fact they fall to the ground every now and then and the price of replacement parts.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 28, 2016)

I picked up my MS200T about 6 or 7 years ago that had a scored piston and cylinder *carb needed a rebuild and had leaned out the saw* for $25 bucks. I polished out the cylinder and piston with 3000 grit sandpaper and its still running to this day. Makes me feel kinda lucky.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 28, 2016)

Franny K said:


> It is not like the stock market where available data is actual transactions.
> 
> Perhaps the fact they fall to the ground every now and then and the price of replacement parts.



Trust me on this: here the final price of a second hand Husky or Stihl is very close if not exactly the same as the asking one. 
If the owner asks €700 for it, he'll sell it for no less than €650. 
I've bought enough second hand power equipment to learn that the hard way. 



blsnelling said:


> When the 201 first came out it really was that much of a dud. It quickly earned a very poor reputation. That's why the price is/was so inflated on 200s.
> 
> However, with only a few minor mods, the 201 could be easily made to out perform the 200. Now, even new 201s run very well, although they still really benefit from those same mods.
> 
> Bottom line, a 200 should not be worth that kind of money, and only is to those that don't know how to bring a 201 up to its potential.



Ah, that's a very interesting and plausible explanation. Around here modifying saws is pretty much unknown outside of "hotsaws" for competitions: apart from adjusting the carb, saws, especially expensive ones, stay stock.



PaladinMan187 said:


> I picked up my MS200T about 6 or 7 years ago that had a scored piston and cylinder *carb needed a rebuild and had leaned out the saw* for $25 bucks. I polished out the cylinder and piston with 3000 grit sandpaper and its still running to this day. Makes me feel kinda lucky.



Yes, you are lucky.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 28, 2016)

The MS200T is a great little saw, very powerful. It also eats carburetors for lunch and seems to snack on crank seals. But when it is running well there is no better (older) climbing saw. That being said, mine is in the shop again. I think I will buy the current iteration of the MS150 for a backup. Curse you AS.

I am editing this post to say that I ONLY run canned, no ethanol, fuel in this saw. I have been buying Tru Fuel 40:1 mix but I am now trying Home Depot's store brand 40:1.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 28, 2016)

When I first got my saw, I got it running and sent it to the local dealer to do a carb rebuild seeing as I figured that was why it roached. They found it needed a new carb and did me a hell of a deal on a new carb and tuned the thing. Still running great and gets a carb rebuild every other year just to stay safe. Its been a great saw for me. Earned its keep so far.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks people: sounds like one of my ex's. High maintenance but well worth it.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 28, 2016)

It's only a popularity thing or fad. There are other saws in that size range that will embarrass the cool guy.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 28, 2016)

When the fad passes I'll be buyin up the old carcasses, I love these little saws.


----------



## CR888 (Mar 29, 2016)

The market knows a good product, used prices reflect that. If you run a 200t you get the idea pretty quick. A lot has changed nowdays though and many prefer smaller lighter models with better AV.


----------



## angelo c (Mar 29, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> It's only a popularity thing or fad. There are other saws in that size range that will embarrass the cool guy.



Challenge accepted.... name some names there young fella.

the 200t has its reputation because it is WELL EARNED. anyone who has ever worked one IN A TREE hour after hour after hour on branches that were wayyyy to big for its intended use will agree. there may be short term "fixes" by other manufacturers, but there is no current offering "over the counter" that will "embarrass" a 200t dollar for dollar( pound for pound) over the long term in its intended use range.
A top handle in its working environment HAS to function. Any time longer then necessary for a climber to be in a tree is assuming danger for no reason. they are not cutting cookies up there for firewood. they are limbing a tree mostly for removal and a paycheck( family survival). 

personally, I think a 201TC is a damn good alternative if the operator has an open mind...but Religions die hard....and the following that a 200t has is well earned.
As to value/price....the market will offer what the market will bare ( poorly quoted Adam Smith stuff)


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 29, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> It's only a popularity thing or fad. There are other saws in that size range that will embarrass the cool guy.


Please name them


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

angelo c said:


> Challenge accepted.... name some names there young fella.
> 
> the 200t has its reputation because it is WELL EARNED. anyone who has ever worked one IN A TREE hour after hour after hour on branches that were wayyyy to big for its intended use will agree. there may be short term "fixes" by other manufacturers, but there is no current offering "over the counter" that will "embarrass" a 200t dollar for dollar( pound for pound) over the long term in its intended use range.
> A top handle in its working environment HAS to function. Any time longer then necessary for a climber to be in a tree is assuming danger for no reason. they are not cutting cookies up there for firewood. they are limbing a tree mostly for removal and a paycheck( family survival).
> ...


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2016)

I knew Lone Wolf would be here sooner than later. Wolf do you have a pic of your MS200T collection handy? This guy knows his top handle saws.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 29, 2016)

If you own a 200t you already know why they are highly regarded, if you don't own or haven't ran one on the job you owe it to yourself to give one a test drive.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> I knew Lone Wolf would be here sooner than later. Wolf do you have a pic of your MS200T collection handy? This guy knows his top handle saws.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

2dogs said:


> I knew Lone Wolf would be here sooner than later. Wolf do you have a pic of your MS200T collection handy? This guy knows his top handle saws.


Not the runners just some I am working on .


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 29, 2016)

I think you need to get in a program for hoarders, I'd like to help. You could send me that pile of parts on the bench and I'd take very good care of them.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 29, 2016)

It's worse than I thought Wolf. You're beyond help, now I know where all the dead 200t's are.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 29, 2016)

So we finally found out why prices are so high: supply and demand people!


----------



## angelo c (Mar 29, 2016)

show them the NIB ones too !!!

wolfie uses these saws to feed his family....its not "hoarding" its "working"....


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 29, 2016)

angelo c said:


> Challenge accepted.... name some names there young fella.
> 
> the 200t has its reputation because it is WELL EARNED. anyone who has ever worked one IN A TREE hour after hour after hour on branches that were wayyyy to big for its intended use will agree. there may be short term "fixes" by other manufacturers, but there is no current offering "over the counter" that will "embarrass" a 200t dollar for dollar( pound for pound) over the long term in its intended use range.
> A top handle in its working environment HAS to function. Any time longer then necessary for a climber to be in a tree is assuming danger for no reason. they are not cutting cookies up there for firewood. they are limbing a tree mostly for removal and a paycheck( family survival).
> ...


No offence meant but it's hard to avoid saying your comment proves my point. A person don't even get a chance to try out other good saws because there's always someone on the crew pounding them over the head with an overpriced creamsicle. I'm not bashing the 200, I know it is a proven performer.
I know climbers who won't use anything but an ms200 only because they'll get laughed at if they show up with anything else. Some of them would actually rather use other brands.



blsnelling said:


> Please name them


That isn't the point. A saw doesn't have to beat another to embarrass someone. All it needs to do is come close.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 29, 2016)

In general a reputation is earned. The 200T is a pure design flawlessness. 
Climbers love them because they do the hardest work on the site in the closest most dangerous quarters and want a dead-nuts reliable saw to do it.
Stihl screwed the pooch with the original 201T and then made another mistake by not renaming the "new" MS201T the MS202T. That model is stuck in infamy as a underpowered piece of junk and even if they doubled the power in the same case it will never sell well.
A MS201T can be made to run well, even as well as a MS200T, but the MS200T cut perfect straight from the box and is still quieter than a performance enhanced MS201T which is important to a guy using it next to his face all day.
balance, weight, power, easy starting, longevity (till ya run ethanol or drop them out of a tree).
Other brands can be cheaper but I have never seen an arborist who was spending his bosses money who didn't want an MS200T over any other saw, period.
Find another top handle saw that can command $1000.00 on Ebay 
P.S. lonewolf knows his way around a 200T


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 29, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> It's only a popularity thing or fad. There are other saws in that size range that will embarrass the cool guy.





Chainsaw Jim said:


> I'm not bashing the 200, I know it is a proven performer.


Isn't that a contradiction? Trust me, the 200 didn't get its reputation by being and overpriced creamsickle. An arborist calls it his money maker for a reason. If there were a better tool, they'd be using it.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 29, 2016)

Most arborist I know pulled the spark screen on their 200s. That essentially added another port and enhanced the performance. You can't do that to the 201. Pulling the screen doesn't add a port. The way I mod them, I add a smallish second port and re-install the spark arrestor.

I don't have a 200 to test with, but I bet a box stock 201TC performs at least as well as a box stock 200T.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

As Definitive Dave pointed out show us another top handle that commands a thousand dollars on Ebay! Nuff said!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Most arborist I know pulled the spark screen on their 200s. That essentially added another port and enhanced the performance. You can't do that to the 201. Pulling the screen doesn't add a port. The way I mod them, I add a smallish second port and re-install the spark arrestor.
> 
> I don't have a 200 to test with, but I bet a box stock 201TC performs at least as well as a box stock 200T.


Climbers really like the MS200T ,what can I say. I am satisfied with them so is everyone I know that has them.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 29, 2016)

I am by far no pro and do not know a lot about them, but since well known experts are here, I have understood that the carb is one of the weak points on the 200. As far as I understood the carb with the "accelerator plunger" (don't really know what it is called in english) is prone to cause problems. 

7


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hard to comment if you haven't ran one, well worth the $$$. They are a fire cracker with a muff mod, ported they are bad arse!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 29, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Most arborist I know pulled the spark screen on their 200s. That essentially added another port and enhanced the performance. You can't do that to the 201. Pulling the screen doesn't add a port. The way I mod them, I add a smallish second port and re-install the spark arrestor.
> 
> I don't have a 200 to test with, but I bet a box stock 201TC performs at least as well as a box stock 200T.



I love your mods and really like the "new" version of the stock 201T, but I know it will never have the acceptance amongst climbers and arborists that the 200t has, the initial run of saws just soured the industry on them.
When I sold all my climbing saws, I kept my Snellerized MS201T. Of course now even though I don't run a top handle EVER I want to add a nice 200T to the shelf.
It's just iconic I guess.
Dave


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 29, 2016)

"I think" carbs were less of a problem when the saws were young.
Now that the majority have run on ethanol fuels for at least 7 years (and some a lot longer) they are showing their age and benefit from some tweaks, mods and coercion 
I had always heard that they were pretty much perfect stock and that only minimal gains could be made with porting, but Randy claims he can get more out of them, so I may send one his way when he is a little more unburied work wise.
I kind of regret selling the 2 MS200 rear handle saws I once owned, the older I get the more I would like to have a nice light limbing saw.
Dave


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> I am by far no pro and do not know a lot about them, but since well known experts are here, I have understood that the carb is one of the weak points on the 200. As far as I understood the carb with the "accelerator plunger" (don't really know what it is called in english) is prone to cause problems.
> 
> 7


Yup the carb does have problems. It seems after one year of heavy use or light use no matter which the pump develops a vac leak. I have fixed them not a big deal , they are not all fixable. Definitive Dave sells some nice running aftermarket carbs at a great price for these saws. I have run them and they work good. No accelerator pump and two adjustable jets no epa lock


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

If you are having trouble with your carb get one of these from Definitive Dave.


----------



## angelo c (Mar 29, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> It's only a popularity thing or fad. There are other saws in that size range that will embarrass the cool guy.





Chainsaw Jim said:


> No offence meant but it's hard to avoid saying your comment proves my point. A person don't even get a chance to try out other good saws because there's always someone on the crew pounding them over the head with an overpriced creamsicle. I'm not bashing the 200, I know it is a proven performer.
> I know climbers who won't use anything but an ms200 only because they'll get laughed at if they show up with anything else. Some of them would actually rather use other brands.
> 
> 
> That isn't the point. A saw doesn't have to beat another to embarrass someone. All it needs to do is come close.



Jim, that's exactly the point. You said there are other saws......that will embarrass...
Then told me I made your point by call your statement out as mouse farts on windy beach nights. 
Name the other saws and exactly how they embarrass ....(your words, not mine. )

On the job sites I've been on nobody cares what you run, they care about getting home safe and making the most out of each hour your either paying a crew for or getting paid to crew on. The best saw always gets run the most. No matter what color it is. Heck most of the guys don't speak English nor read it enough to to give a crud what the names on the saws are.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 29, 2016)

angelo c said:


> Jim, that's exactly the point. You said there are other saws......that will embarrass...
> Then told me I made your point by call your statement out as mouse farts on windy beach nights.
> Name the other saws and exactly how they embarrass ....(your words, not mine. )
> 
> On the job sites I've been on nobody cares what you run, they care about getting home safe and making the most out of each hour your either paying a crew for or getting paid to crew on. The best saw always gets run the most. No matter what color it is. Heck most of the guys don't speak English nor read it enough to to give a crud what the names on the saws are.


Well they speak English on my job.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh hell I'll bite....The eager beaver is one that will stand right next to it. The Poulan s25 will probably straight beat it.
Laugh all you want and tell me they don't make those saws anymore. 
That's just two saws to list. What about the shindaiwa 358ts? Has anyone ran that one?


----------



## angelo c (Mar 30, 2016)

Jim,
Can you post a P/N for that stuff you been smoking ?
I'd like me sum of dat.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 30, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Oh hell I'll bite....The eager beaver is one that will stand right next to it. The Poulan s25 will probably straight beat it.
> Laugh all you want and tell me they don't make those saws anymore.
> That's just two saws to list. What about the shindaiwa 358ts? Has anyone ran that one?


I've had the Stihl top handle and still own an S25 and think you might be right. The 25 is a little heavier I think. Even though they're not being made anymore you can still easily find one if you look. Plus they don't have carb problems and aren't hard to work on and you're comparing a $1000 saw with one I paid $6 for.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 30, 2016)

From what I've heard, the S25 was the 200T of it's day. But that day was a LONG time ago. 

Just for starters, it doesn't have a chain break. That's a deal breaker for most commercial use right there. 

Yes they are very strong, but they don't make near the RPMs of current saws, a requirement for most professional users. 

Air filtration is horrible on them. 

Carb adjustment screws are inaccessible without a large screwdriver and removing the filter cover. 

Most have no A/V, another huge deal breaker for many. 

Bottom line...to compare a 200/201T to a S25 for commercial use is ridiculous.


----------



## CR888 (Mar 30, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Oh hell I'll bite....The eager beaver is one that will stand right next to it. The Poulan s25 will probably straight beat it.
> Laugh all you want and tell me they don't make those saws anymore.
> That's just two saws to list. What about the shindaiwa 358ts? Has anyone ran that one?


I like this post....its funny!!especially the part about the eager beaver


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 30, 2016)

CR888 said:


> I like this post....its funny!!especially the part about the eager beaver


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 30, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Oh hell I'll bite....The eager beaver is one that will stand right next to it. The Poulan s25 will probably straight beat it.
> Laugh all you want and tell me they don't make those saws anymore.
> That's just two saws to list. What about the shindaiwa 358ts? Has anyone ran that one?


I bought one of them things you call a saw once off a shop owner I knew, cause I was trying to help him out a bit. I used it like once and tossed it in the trash!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Mar 30, 2016)

a. palmer jr. said:


> View attachment 495196
> 
> I've had the Stihl top handle and still own an S25 and think you might be right. The 25 is a little heavier I think. Even though they're not being made anymore you can still easily find one if you look. Plus they don't have carb problems and aren't hard to work on and you're comparing a $1000 saw with one I paid $6 for.



Whoa Whoa Whoa, I gotta call a friendly shennaniganns on this one 
You are telling me a climber would use that S25 in a tree all day, starting it upwards of 50 times one handed with the brake set?
oh wait......



crap I didn't finish reading the thread before posting


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 30, 2016)

All I saw was eager beaver and my train of thought was gone.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 30, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> From what I've heard, the S25 was the 200T of it's day. But that day was a LONG time ago.
> 
> Just for starters, it doesn't have a chain break. That's a deal breaker for most commercial use right there.
> 
> ...



Come on man. You wanted me to name a saw and I did. Here's the chain brake. The 200 is an older saw from yesterday just as well. In my opinion to start going beyond performance and reliability and start comparing anti vibe is getting into bias territory.


----------



## Tor R (Mar 30, 2016)

Definitive Dave said:


> In general a reputation is earned. The 200T is a pure design flawlessness.
> Climbers love them because they do the hardest work on the site in the closest most dangerous quarters and want a dead-nuts reliable saw to do it.
> Stihl screwed the pooch with the original 201T and then made another mistake by not renaming the "new" MS201T the MS202T. That model is stuck in infamy as a underpowered piece of junk and even if they doubled the power in the same case it will never sell well.
> A MS201T can be made to run well, even as well as a MS200T, but the MS200T cut perfect straight from the box and is still quieter than a performance enhanced MS201T which is important to a guy using it next to his face all day.
> ...


totally agree with everything you said.
I have friends working cleaning bushes underneath high voltage line, 37.5 hour each week, all of them praise the good old MS 200 and none of them was happy with MS 201, until the MS201 mtronic arrived.


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 30, 2016)

I've run the 25 and the 200. Way too much vibe on the 25 I have, to run all day for me, IMHO. I'm older, that saw numbs my hands, not good for climbing.

I prefer the 200t, and have sold extra ones to friends, for 300-450 bucks.

Not a cult follower of it, it is a good tool.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 30, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Come on man. You wanted me to name a saw and I did. Here's the chain brake. The 200 is an older saw from yesterday just as well. In my opinion to start going beyond performance and reliability and start comparing anti vibe is getting into bias territory.View attachment 495262


You do realize that is my saw, right  Like I said, they run great, but there's a LOT more to it than that. BTW, that saw did not come with that chain brake and they are VERY uncommon. I have never seen a S25 sold with one. I bought that one as an add on kit, separate from the saw.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 30, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> You do realize that is my saw, right  Like I said, they run great, but there's a LOT more to it than that. BTW, that saw did not come with that chain brake and they are VERY uncommon. I have never seen a S25 sold with one. I bought that one as an add on kit, separate from the saw.


That's a pretty neat caweenkeedink.
This wasn't supposed to turn into all this over a smart ass comment. The way the title of the thread is worded makes it easy for that. I was also sharing my experience of feedback from the tree tops which didn't deserve any fact checking or bashing.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 30, 2016)

angelo c said:


> Jim,
> Can you post a P/N for that stuff you been smoking ?
> I'd like me sum of dat.


Sure Cheech come on over. It's gonna be one visit you'll never remember.

They need a little emoji dude burning a doob to properly describe the emotion involved here.
I actually feel weird calling them emoji, aren't they more of a modern day hieroglyphic?


----------



## angelo c (Mar 30, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Sure Cheech come on over. It's gonna be one visit you'll never remember.
> 
> They need a little emoji dude burning a doob to properly describe the emotion involved here.
> I actually feel weird calling them emoji, aren't they more of a modern day hieroglyphic?



Its "chooch" actually....but that's OK I get the reference...loved "up in smoke"


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 30, 2016)

angelo c said:


> Its "chooch" actually....but that's OK I get the reference...loved "up in smoke"


Woah...I just realized my earliest movie memory is how exited I was in 1980 waiting for the next movie to be released. I was born in '74. So that means I was 4 when I watched up in smoke...which I remember watching at the time of release. How I remember this is a mystery.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Mar 30, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> I was taking my biweekly look at various local classifieds in search of chainsaws and I could not but be taken aback by how insanely expensive MS200T's still are.
> A saw in apparently great shape is a "non negotiable" €650 while a non-runner (apparently straight-gassed) will set you back at around €400.
> 
> Now, I know the 200T is a great saw, one of the best top handle ever made, but a brand new MS201T is €840 MSRP, meaning any Stihl dealer will let it go for €800 with your choice of bar and a spare chain thrown in for good measure. Were I on the market for a brand new top handle saw, it would be a no-brainer. Yes, I would probably get an Echo or a Zenoah.
> ...



I think this can be filed under "If I have to explain it, you wouldn't understand." The only way to know why a 200t is so legendary is to use one. I'm not a pro climber but I do/have climbed and there is no other saw I would rather take up a tree with me. I use mine A LOT on the ground too. Super handy for cutting up small wood that is just a pain with a bigger saw. Don't tell the safety police but I use it one handed on the ground too.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 30, 2016)

One handed is where it shines. Right or left handed, doesn't matter.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 31, 2016)

tacomatrd98 said:


> I think this can be filed under "If I have to explain it, you wouldn't understand." The only way to know why a 200t is so legendary is to use one. I'm not a pro climber but I do/have climbed and there is no other saw I would rather take up a tree with me. I use mine A LOT on the ground too. Super handy for cutting up small wood that is just a pain with a bigger saw. Don't tell the safety police but I use it one handed on the ground too.



Yeah, but I am asking because I do not climb nor I'll ever climb: I suffer from height-induced vertigo. 8ft into a tree is all I can muster before starting being physically sick. Even cherry pickers make me sick. 
Climbing is out of question, let alone cutting: that's why I am asking to those with experience.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

tacomatrd98 said:


> I think this can be filed under "If I have to explain it, you wouldn't understand." The only way to know why a 200t is so legendary is to use one. I'm not a pro climber but I do/have climbed and there is no other saw I would rather take up a tree with me. I use mine A LOT on the ground too. Super handy for cutting up small wood that is just a pain with a bigger saw. Don't tell the safety police but I use it one handed on the ground too.


If you like the 200T on the ground try an MS241C


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> Woah...I just realized my earliest movie memory is how exited I was in 1980 waiting for the next movie to be released. I was born in '74. So that means I was 4 when I watched up in smoke...which I remember watching at the time of release. How I remember this is a mystery.



now I fully understand your position on the 200t....you're still a young'un !!!!

heck ! I got underwear older then '74...and I STILL WEAR THEM !!!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

angelo c said:


> now I fully understand your position on the 200t....you're still a young'un !!!!
> 
> heck ! I got underwear older then '74...and I STILL WEAR THEM !!!


Hell in 74 I cut all my tendons in one hand in a tree with a stupid nose heavy Homelite Super Xl2!!!! The 200T is a work of art! In fact I decorate my shop with them!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## CR888 (Mar 31, 2016)

How annoying is it when you swap out a chain on a 201t where you need to fiddle with it to get it in around the clutch!! The 200t...has plenty of space allowing you to keep ya gloves on when swapping chains. That was the first thing that annoyed me about the 201!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

CR888 said:


> How annoying is it when you swap out a chain on a 201t where you need to fiddle with it to get it in around the clutch!! The 200t...has plenty of space allowing you to keep ya gloves on when swapping chains. That was the first thing that annoyed me about the 201!


What about the stupid springs for antivibe?


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 495391



ooooohhhh....my my my those are some nice JUGS !!!

200t ~~~POURN ~~~ !!!!

im all sweaty now....


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 31, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> If you like the 200T on the ground try an MS241C



At €850 a pop, it'd better be damn good.


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> At €850 a pop, it'd better be damn good.



Value is what remains long after the purchase price was forgotten.( or taxably depreciated enough...  )


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 31, 2016)

angelo c said:


> Value is what remains long after the purchase price was forgotten.( or taxably depreciated enough...  )



But a 261 is just 50€ more. And we all know more power is always better.


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> But a 261 is just 50€ more. And we all know more power is always better.



some times its "power per pound" that matters more....


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> At €850 a pop, it'd better be damn good.


My favorite saw. It shines limbing.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Mar 31, 2016)

angelo c said:


> heck ! I got underwear older then '74...and I STILL WEAR THEM !!!


Some of them must be all bunched up with knots.
If age has anything to do with it then you're out of excuses grandpa. Lol


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't mean to get off-topic...Wolf, what cart is that the 200T's are sitting on back in post #63?...one of those heavy duty Rubbermaid carts? That's a nice cart. We've got'em by the dozens at work but not that fancy. You've got two rows of divided, parts holding areas and a cup holder on the handle, swivel caster end. I know they're pretty damn expensive...at least what Uncle Sam pays for'em at work anyhow.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Don't mean to get off-topic...Wolf, what cart is that the 200T's are sitting on back in post #63?...one of those heavy duty Rubbermaid carts? That's a nice cart. We've got'em by the dozens at work but not that fancy. You've got two rows of divided, parts holding areas and a cup holder on the handle, swivel caster end. I know they're pretty damn expensive...at least what Uncle Sam pays for'em at work anyhow.


Dude believe it or not that cart was cheap and the best space saver I ever bought for the shop. I think it was around 140.oo at bottom of the harbor freight tools! it is the largest one they had. That thing and sand paper are the only items in the whole store that I found to be useful the tools suck more than a whore on dollar day.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 31, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Dude believe it or not that cart was cheap and the best space saver I ever bought for the shop. I think it was around 140.oo at bottom of the harbor freight tools! it is the largest one they had. That thing and sand paper is the only items in the whole store that I found to be useful the tools suck more than a whore on dollar day.


I'm gonna check that out. Good price on that big of a cart. I gotta HF in Macon, Ga...about 20 mins from the house. I could use a couple of 'em.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

I highly recommend this cart to all of you guys. If you really want it nice put pneumatic tires on it yourself afterwards.

http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-x-36-inch-industrial-polypropylene-service-cart-92862.html


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> I'm gonna check that out. Good price on that big of a cart. I gotta HF in Macon, Ga...about 20 mins from the house. I could use a couple of 'em.


Get the bigger one. 139.99


----------



## AndrewF (Mar 31, 2016)

OK, so the 200t is a legendary saw. The first iteration of the 201 was bad, then the m-tronic version was less bad. Am I right so far?

Regardless, they're all expensive. For the average bloke. Are there any top handles that might be almost as good but represent better value for money? I ask this as someone who doesn't make a living with a saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2016)

Later regular carbed 201s ran great as well, but not up to MTronic standards.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> But a 261 is just 50€ more. And we all know more power is always better.


Don't underestimate this mighty little saw!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Don't underestimate this mighty little saw!



Hey ,now that saw has become my favorite go to saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> Hey ,now that saw has become my favorite go to saw.


It's becoming mine as well!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> It's becoming mine as well!


Wait till you have an injury and it will be your number one saw. Hell with heavy saws.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Mar 31, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> If you like the 200T on the ground try an MS241C


I have a 241c actually. I have a lot of love for that saw too but when I have a lot of small wood to process I use the 200T. I usually drag up a large pile of 8-10ft length limbwood/small trees that range from 3-5" dia. using a set of hand held timber tongs. Most of the stuff is blowdowns and standing dead locust. I have tons of small dead trees. My property was a field in the 50's that was walked away from and they just left it grow up. Friggin mess. I park the trailer at one end of the pile, grab a stick with my left hand, 200T in the right hand and make them into firewood. It saves a lot of double handling. The cut-off portion drops right into the trailer. It works well for me.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 1, 2016)

AndrewF said:


> ...
> Regardless, they're all expensive. For the average bloke. Are there any top handles that might be almost as good but represent better value for money? I ask this as someone who doesn't make a living with a saw.


Check out the Echo 355, hardly slower but at half price.

7


----------



## Conquistador3 (Apr 1, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Later regular carbed 201s ran great as well, but not up to MTronic standards.



I am really interested to hear your opinion: here Stihl offers both the regular-carb 201 and the M-Tronic at exactly the same price. 
Why would they do that?


----------



## Jimbo209 (Jun 11, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 495069


Got a few in a similar state just grubby


----------



## hseII (Jun 11, 2016)

AndrewF said:


> OK, so the 200t is a legendary saw. The first iteration of the 201 was bad, then the m-tronic version was less bad. Am I right so far?
> 
> Regardless, they're all expensive. For the average bloke. Are there any top handles that might be almost as good but represent better value for money? I ask this as someone who doesn't make a living with a saw.



ECHO 355-T.

I was [] close to buying one, to keep as a spare, but my 200T still does great, and we've already got a 193T for a back up.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 11, 2016)

Jimbo209 said:


> Got a few in a similar state just grubby





hseII said:


> ECHO 355-T.
> 
> I was [] close to buying one, to keep as a spare, but my 200T still does great, and we've already got a 193T for a back up.


Keep the T


----------

